# Need Help! Dropped my Cell-Phone In Water!!



## DranzerBoy (Mar 29, 2011)

I dropped my cell phone in water. Took out its battery n SIM card....I dried it using a towel...but still the screen had a foggy appearance so I just kept it near the window...n after 45 minutes the fogginess disappeared...But when I turned on my phone, I could still see spots of water which are visible only when it is turned on...What should I do?:4-dontkno Plz reply soon!


----------



## macnamara_jack (Oct 14, 2010)

put it inside a carrier bag with the back plate off and swing it around in vretical circles for 10 mins


----------



## DranzerBoy (Mar 29, 2011)

Actually most of the water has been dried up....but some water is still stuck inside...Would Silica gel help???


----------



## macnamara_jack (Oct 14, 2010)

i wouldnt recommend put that stuff inside the phone may in the bag with it you could while you swing it


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Immediately remove the battery (vital)

Wait for me to write details of what to do next...


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

First thing: is the battery removed?

Next: What type of water? 

A) Fresh clean drinking/river/lake?
B) Salty/sea/acidy/down a unflushed lavatory pan/into a urinal/fizzy sugary drink etc?
If it was (A) Fresh water, go to (2) below

1) If it was *NOT* fresh clean water then immerse the phone in luke warm fresh water with a very small amount of washing up liquid. Don't worry you will not do any further harm but can prevent troubles later by having contaminate residues that attract moisture later. Replace the water with clean fresh water at least 3 time to dilute or flush out the contaminated stuff.

Once you have rinsed the phone out, wrap it in a towel and give it a good shake to remove as much liquid as possible.

2) keep battery covers open so that air can circulate and place the phone in a warm *dry* place such as an airing/drying cupboard for at least 48 hours. Under no circumstances be tempted to put the battery in until this time period has lapsed.

The phone may look dry after an hour but I can assure you that it will still be soaking inside. The drying may take longer if not a warm place but it must be in a dry place.

Only after the drying out period has lapsed, replace the battery and try the phone. With luck, it should work. However, if it doesn't work, give it another 24/48 hours drying WITHOUT the battery in.

Info:
All micro electronic components now-a-days are virtually waterproof. What will cause damage is corrosion caused by acids or electrolysis. That is why it is so important to immediately remove the battery and if necessary, re-rinse the unit out. Water + Electricity(battery) = Electrolysis = death to copper...etc

It is also possible that water in the wrong place could cause unwanted electricity to appear in parts of the circuit and can 'blow' a transistor or similar active compnent. Fingers crossed that has not happened.

I have bought back to life a game boy rom that was dropped into an unflushed urine filled toilet pan (yuk). When I ran a two-way radio repair shop, we would regularly need to take out the innards and wash them with warm soapy water to remove dried residues - we even had a radio in from a taxi that was submerged in a lake - in several years, we never lost a unit through immersion/washing...


----------

